
EdX: Unlocking Information Security - hagsh
https://www.edx.org/professional-certificate/israelx-unlocking-information-security
======
hagsh
This course can be audited for free (after you pass the 200$ certificate track
bait) and I think it's a one of a kind opportunity.

I am familiar with the course's syllabus and can attest to the high quality of
the lectures and practical assignments. You can of course acquire this
knowledge yourself from numerous sources in the web but for those who wish a
little more guidance and a more structured curriculum, Avishai and Dan are
world class security experts (BlackHat publications, AlgoSec, ex-IDF).

I am not affiliated with the course or the instructors and honestly think this
is a terrific resource offered here for free.

